# Game Thread: 76ers Vs Los Angeles Lakers (Mar. 27)



## Coatesvillain

*March 27, 2005 - 7:30 PM (EST)

Philadelphia 76ers (34-34) Vs Los Angeles Lakers (32-36)

@Staples Center, Los Angeles, California*
Aired on: Comcast Sportsnet - Philadelphia, ESPN, FoxSports Net 
Radio simulcast: 610 WIP, KLAC-AM 570, KWKW-AM 1330

*Projected Starting Lineups:*



 

*Season Series:* Sixers lead series 1-0.

The first game of the Sixers three game road trip begins on Easter Sunday in LA. With how the Lakers are playing as of late, and how thoroughly we beat them with Odom, this is a game we can take.


----------



## Kunlun

With the Lakers slumping lately and us playing well I am pretty confident in our team winning. 

Jumaine Jones is another three point shooter and Webber might have trouble defending him like he did with Marshall.


----------



## Sliccat

Kunlun said:


> With the Lakers slumping lately and us playing well I am pretty confident in our team winning.
> 
> Jumaine Jones is another three point shooter and Webber might have trouble defending him like he did with Marshall.


Jones is a SF.


----------



## Kunlun

sliccat said:


> Jones is a SF.


Well, I was looking at the starting lineups PhillyPhanatic gave and Jones is starting so I assumed we might have trouble with him in the lineup against us.


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> Jones is a SF.


Jones is forced to play some PF with Lamar Odom out with an injury.

I don't envision us having as much trouble with Jones as we have had with Marshall, actually having him out there would make it easier for us to go with a smaller lineup at points.


----------



## Sliccat

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Jones is forced to play some PF with Lamar Odom out with an injury.
> 
> I don't envision us having as much trouble with Jones as we have had with Marshall, actually having him out there would make it easier for us to go with a smaller lineup at points.


If it does come down to Jones and webber, I'm not worried about it. Webber can just press the 3, and make Jones drive past him to either pull up for a mid range shot, or go into Dalembert. plus, if Obie has half a brain, he'll just have webber post him up.

I'm just glad I get to watch the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> I'm just glad I get to watch the game.


Giving you a heads up, in case you didn't already know the Sixers have a few more national televised games left in the season.. Celtics (Apr. 3 - ABC), Wizards (Apr. 9 - NBATV), Celtics (Apr. 12 - NBATV), Heat (Apr. 14. - TNT), Nets (Apr. 17 - NBATV).

Not sure if you have NBATV or not, so I listed them just in case.


----------



## SixersFan

One of the best things about this Webber trade is the added amount of national exposure. It's so nice to be able to watch the SIxers play when I'm at college in VA. I got spoiled growing up watching every game on Comcast back home


----------



## Sliccat

SixersFan said:


> One of the best things about this Webber trade is the added amount of national exposure. It's so nice to be able to watch the SIxers play when I'm at college in VA. I got spoiled growing up watching every game on Comcast back home


What college are you at?



> Giving you a heads up, in case you didn't already know the Sixers have a few more national televised games left in the season.. Celtics (Apr. 3 - ABC), Wizards (Apr. 9 - NBATV), Celtics (Apr. 12 - NBATV), Heat (Apr. 14. - TNT), Nets (Apr. 17 - NBATV).


I don't, cause of my broke *** parents :biggrin:. But I've already memorized every TV game, and tatooed them on my forehead. Thanks anyways.


----------



## SixersFan

sliccat said:


> What college are you at?


Hampden-Sydney :cheers:


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Odom unlikely..*


> Lamar Odom, the Los Angeles Lakers' second-leading scorer, will probably miss his fourth straight game Sunday against the Philadelphia 76ers because of a slight tear and bruised rotator cuff in his left shoulder.
> 
> Lakers spokesman John Black said Friday that Odom will be examined before the game, but is unlikely to play.


LINK



> This is the best it's been for the Philadelphia 76ers since Chris Webber joined the mix.
> 
> This is the worst it's been for the Los Angeles Lakers since Kobe Bryant came along.
> 
> One team that has fallen out of the playoff picture and another that is right in the thick of it will square off when the Lakers, riding their worst losing streak since Bryant was a high school freshman, host the surging 76ers.
> 
> Los Angeles has lost seven in a row, its longest skid since dropping its final 10 games of the 1993-94 season. That's also the last time the franchise failed to make the postseason, and was three years before Bryant became a Laker.
> 
> Now it appears the superstar guard, in his first season not playing alongside Shaquille O'Neal, won't make the playoffs for the first time in his NBA career. Thursday's 117-96 loss to Denver dropped the Lakers 5{ games behind the Nuggets for the eighth and final postseason berth in the Western Conference with 14 games remaining.
> 
> Bryant was held to 18 points and committed six turnovers in that defeat, and sounded afterward as if he knew Los Angeles would be relegated to looking toward the future.
> 
> ``It's frustrating for me because I've played on teams where everybody knew the depths of the offense,'' he said. ``At the same time, we have to be patient. We're a young team and even though it may not pay off this year, it may pay off the following year.''
> 
> Getting Webber at the trade deadline may pay off this season for Philadelphia.
> 
> His struggles, and a reported feud with coach Jim O'Brien, following his acquisition from Sacramento had many 76ers fans wondering if the team had made a big mistake. Finally, Webber, O'Brien and Allen Iverson appear to be on the same page.
> 
> The Sixers have won four of five _ the only loss came with Webber sidelined by a leg injury _ to take a firm grip on eighth place in the East. A win in this contest would push Philadelphia above .500 for the first time since it was 4-3 on Nov. 14.
> 
> ``I just think it's a whole new team, it's kind of like we're in training camp,'' Webber said. ``Coach has changed some of the things, I'm getting used to playing their way. I thought it would be quicker, as long as it clicks before playoffs we'll be OK.''


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain

Also wanted to remind people who are interested you can bet your uCash points on this game http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153023

I was a little over zealous last time, and we ended up not covering, but this time with the Lakers being home and being two point favorites, I like our chances at covering.. especially since I think this is a win.


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> I don't, cause of my broke *** parents :biggrin:. But I've already memorized every TV game, and tatooed them on my forehead. Thanks anyways.


Ah, okay, I didn't know because some systems carry it on a basic package others don't. Oh and of the games I listed there's another, ESPN just added Sixers Vs Suns to their schedule for Wednesday night, so people will be able to see that too. :biggrin:


----------



## Kunlun

I want to know when the last time we won at the Lakers' homecourt was. I know we have each split the series with home wins the past four seasons so it's been a while.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Kunlun said:


> I want to know when the last time we won at the Lakers' homecourt was. I know we have each split the series with home wins the past four seasons so it's been a while.


Last time period, was game one of the 2001 Finals. 

Last time we won in the regular season was January 4th, 1998. I couldn't remember it so I had to look it up on basketballreference.com, here's the link to the box score:

http://basketballreference.com/teams/boxscore.htm?yr=1997&b=19980104&tm=LAL


----------



## Kunlun

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Last time we won in the regular season was January 4th, 1998. I couldn't remember it so I had to look it up on basketballreference.com, here's the link to the box score:
> 
> http://basketballreference.com/teams/boxscore.htm?yr=1997&b=19980104&tm=LAL


Yeah, I knew it has been a while. I couldn't remember either.


----------



## thegza

This should be a great game! Not only will I be able to watch it (I'm a Laker fan, and also love the Sixers because of AI and never miss a chance to show love for my fellow Haitian, the only one in the NBA, Samuel Dalembert).

The interesting this, the Sixers are finally starting to push for the playoffs and Webber seems to be getting in his comfort zone, but I still think that despite all of LA's struggles, they'll find a way to make it a very tough game. Caron Butler usually is a much better player at the Staples Center, as is Chris Mihm.

Lamar Odom is probably out, too. Good luck, either way, I'll probably enjoy the game and be happy about it all.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Another game i get to watch, doesnt get better than that.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Tough decision for me..

Zumoff and Mix or the ESPN coverage? Eh.. might go with ESPN since I can just watch Comcast's coverage later anyway.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Odom isnt playing tonight which is good.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Brian Grant's making the start. 

That was a nice dribble move by Korver to get the open two point shot on Caron Butler. The shot missed, but I like the idea. If we're going to pull this out Korver's going to be huge with his matchup against Butler.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Start off with a 6-2 lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain

7-6 Sixers, Chris Mihm has all six of the Lakers points, and they just missed him right now on another Tierre Brown turnover.

Funny, Brown just got into the game and he's already turned the ball over twice.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Sam should have went up strong with that board instead of passin it off to AI who missed.

11-10 Philly.

Webber has 6.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Right now, the defense needs to show up. Webber is playing way too far off of Grant even though Grant's whole game is the 10-15 foot jumper. Mihm and Grant have 10 of the Lakers 12 points.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Another missed jumpshot. The two man game worked on Friday, but all season long we've been a good team scoring in the paint, this is one of those games where we can really take advantage of that.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Butler gets the shot and the foul to make it 13-11.

Ai misses a runner, but Sam gets the board and lays it in. I wish he would dunk it when hes that close instead of just laying it in . 13-13

Mihm gets an easy layup to make it 15-13, but Sam dunks it to make it 15-15.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Damn Kobe hit that 3 from longgg range.


----------



## Coatesvillain

That was a nice three pointer by Kobe, but excellent defense by Iguodala can't blame him there. What's weird is something extremely similar to that happened last game. If Kobe is limited to four points in the next three quarters like last game, I'll be really happy.

Oh yeah.. had to change back to Comcast, I can't watch Greg Anthony games.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kobe picks up his second foul and has to take a seat. Time to turn it on. Down 18-16.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI gets his fifth assist after giving it to Jackson for the layup.
18-18.

Grant gets a jumper to fall to make it 20-18.

Sam then gets a stupid foul off the ball, which sucks cause he needs to stay in the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Enough jump shots please..

Oh yeah, and Marc Jackson is getting his first minutes since the Pistons game.


----------



## RoyWilliams

End of the first were down 20-18.

AI has 4 pts and 5 assists.

Webber has 6 pts and 2 boards.

Sam has 6 pts and 4 boards.

Iggy has a quiet 1st quarter with 4 boards.

Were shooting an ugly 31%. :curse:


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jackson starts the second to make it 20-20.

Salmons checks in and hits a 3 to make it 23-20 before the lakers make it 23-22.

Ai gets a rare break starting the second.

Korver knocks an open three down to make it 26-22.


----------



## Coatesvillain

The Lakers have a lineup out there right now that we can take advantage of. Both Webber and Jackson and Webber are capable of scoring on Grant and Jones in the post.

And that was a huge three from Salmons off a good look by Webber. And after a George turnover, McKie finds an open Korver for three! The Lakers will turnover the ball, so we just have to make the most out of them.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Korver with another 3 makes it 29-22 with AI still on the bench with 9 mins to go. 11-2 run to start the second.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Tierre Brown with another turnover. Oh my, this guy is just a plain out terrible player. Out of this turnover Korver hits a wide open three!


----------



## Coatesvillain

RoyWilliams said:


> Korver with another 3 makes it 29-22 with AI still on the bench with 9 mins to go. 11-2 run to start the second.


They should keep Iverson on the bench for as long as Kobe's out, especially considering he played 47 minutes in the last game.


----------



## RoyWilliams

PhillyPhanatic said:


> They should keep Iverson on the bench for as long as Kobe's out, especially considering he played 47 minutes in the last game.


AI is still on the bench with Bryant back in, Salmons is playin nicely so far. Still up 31-23.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I'm really liking this half court offense with Webber out there. Finding Salmons on the wing, and Salmons made a great move on Atkins getting to the baseline and he finished with a dunk on Chris Mihm.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kobe knocks the three down in Mckies face. 31-26. Then he hits another in the same spot to make it 31-29.

Timeout Philly, AI back in the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Kobe nails two straight three pointers, and it's not because of bad perimeter defense it's just a point where a good offensive player beats good defense, McKie was right there.

Marc Jackson is getting open looks right in his "Jacksonville" area, but he's bricking them all, I don't know what happened to his jumper since at the beginning of the new calendar year that was falling with some consistency.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Nice oop to Iggy makes it 35-32 Philly.

Webber then hits a jumper to make it 37-32.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Another great dunk from Iggy makes it 39-32, assist to AI, his 7th.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Quick 6-0 run!

An alley-oop from Iverson to Iggy, a Webber 18 foot jumper, and then a behind the back bounce pass from AI to Iguodala who slammed it home.

Iggy is back out there and wreaking havoc on the Lakers offense.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

AI Steals the cake fom Kobe! :banana:


----------



## Malnutritious

*Iverson is strugling.*

Iverson is 1 for 10 so far, whats going on? Whos guarding him? Sorry I missed the beginning of this game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Dalembert catches a bogus foul call, that block on Mihm was clean. Of course a few possessions ago, he caught all body so it all evens out.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Iverson is strugling.*



Malnutritious said:


> Iverson is 1 for 10 so far, whats going on? Whos guarding him? Sorry I missed the beginning of this game.


Right now, the problem is Iverson's missing jumpers, who's defending him isn't a problem at all.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Iverso is just not shooting well... it happens... he should just keep getting others invoved... he's doing a great job!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Iverson is strugling.*

Nice pass from Iggy to McKie, who nails a wide open two from the corner. I'm surprised to see McKie take that shot, he's capable of making it but too often refuses to shoot it.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kobe hits his fourth three to make it 41-40.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

****! kobe is putting them back on the game... :curse:


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI with the dunk to end the half, 43-40 Philly.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Iverson is strugling.*

The Sixers get a rebound, and Iverson shows he hasn't slowed down at all slamming the ball down right before the buzzer. Good thing he dunked it, because the way his night is going so far if he tried laying it up it would've missed.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Iverson is strugling.*

Game leaders-

Scoring:
Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 13
Chris Mihm (Lakers) 12
Chris Webber (76ers) 8
Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 8

Rebounds:
Chris Webber (76ers) 9
Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 8
Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 5
Brian Grant (Lakers) 5

Assists:
Allen Iverson (76ers) 7
Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 5
Chris Webber (76ers) 3
Caron Butler (Lakers) 3

Some statistical notes: Kyle Korver hit two first half three pointers, now he needs five more threes to get the record for three pointers made in a season for the Sixers. Samuel Dalembert is having yet another strong game with Webber in the lineup, if he keeps this pace he'll have a double double.

Last game the Sixers bench scored a combined six points, in the first half of today's game John Salmons, Marc Jackson, and Aaron McKie have combined for 11 points. Also those three players are scoring effeciently which is great, considering Iverson and Webber are having pretty rough first halfs from the field.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber has done a nice job of getting the ball down low to Sam, but he just needs to finish stronger. Hopefully with this offseason coming up he can work on his offensive moves down low and really become a force down low.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Korver hits Iggy for a layup to start the third. 45-40. Sam already has two quick boards to start the third.


----------



## RoyWilliams

DAMN!!!!!!!!!! Another great oop from AI to Iggy!!

It looked like he ducked his head so he wouldnt hit the rim.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Iggy can't hit from three with two tries, but he can jam that one down! What's amazing about that alley oop is that Iguodala had to reach way back to catch the ball.


----------



## Malnutritious

Hes hit another fg, good for AI


----------



## RoyWilliams

Sam just picked up his 3rd pf with 8:43 to go. Mihm hits the fts to make it 47-44 Philly.


----------



## Coatesvillain

An out of control Butler was rewarded with a foul call, even though Webber didn't get in contact with him.


----------



## Coatesvillain

The Lakers are getting to the free throw line a lot to start this half, and now they take the lead 48-47.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Bryant gets the FTs to fall to make it 48-47 Lakers, and then Atkins hits a three to make it 51-47, after going on a 9-0 run Lakers are up four.


----------



## Coatesvillain

How is that not a foul on Kobe Bryant? They call a foul on Webber on the other end, but Iguodala went for the dunk and Kobe caught all arm.. and nothing?! Give me a break.


----------



## RoyWilliams

PhillyPhanatic said:


> How is that not a foul on Kobe Bryant? They call a foul on Webber on the other end, but Iguodala went for the dunk and Kobe caught all arm.. and nothing?! Give me a break.


I guess Jack is getting to them.


----------



## Coatesvillain

50-53, Marc Jackson is back in and instantly draws an offensive foul.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ai gets his ninth assist this one to Jackson to make it 55-52.

Butler hits a shot at the other end to make it 57-52.

Ai is still having an awful game shooting.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Iverson is having his worst shooting night since that game Vs the Knicks last season where he went about 2-24 from the field.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kobe picks up his fourth foul and just got a T as well for not shutting up.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI with yet another miss, 58-55 Lakers.

3 from Mckie assist from AI ties it at 58.


----------



## Coatesvillain

The Temple Two-Step is producing for us tonight, Marc Jackson and Aaron McKie have combined for 16 points off the bench. That's huge production. And it looks like Big Jack drew another foul.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Big Jack on the ATTACK! He's been a huge offensive boost off the bench, as well as being huge in drawing fouls.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Iverson needs a layup, because that basket is looking like the eye of a needle for him out there. He's 2-20 right now.

What's crazy is, he's not playing Allen Iverson ball, he's settling for jumpshots, he's 0-6 from three when he's not a three point shooter. It's good he has 11 assists, but his shooting tonight is really hurting us. Combined Webber and Iverson, who carried us on Friday night, are shooting 7-36 from the field.


----------



## Malnutritious

Philly shooting horribly yet still in the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

That's just a plain old dagger from Kobe, again the defender was there but his shot was just on point. He puts the Lakers up 69-66.

Defensive three seconds on the Lakers, the Sixers hit the free throw, and then Webber nails an open jumper. It's all tied at 69. Marc Jackson's playing well tonight, but it's time to put Dalembert back in the game.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Please iverson... jump shots are off tonight! try penetrating.. or even just passing... hell... we need some scoring!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ai hits the jumper to make it 72-71 Lakers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

RoyWilliams said:


> Ai hits the jumper to make it 72-71 Lakers.


About time. This game is showing the negative side of a team depending so much on two guys what could go wrong with both going cold. Good thing for us the bench players have stepped up.

Jackson had a good playing stint, and now Dalembert is back in the game.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Iggy hits the three with the assist from AI to tie it at 74 but Atkins hits a jumper to make it 76-74 before Jackson ties at 76.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Iguodala with a three pointer. Chucky Atkins nails a two pointer.. and Welcome to Jacksonville as Marc Jackson nailed his patented 18 foot jumper.

Iverson with a steal.. and that should've been clear path, Brian Grant was going for the foul at midcourt and no one was in front of him. Yet they don't call the foul until Iverson puts a shot up.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Iverson with two fts to give us the lead 78-76.

Lakers comeback to tie it at 78 though.

Mckie hits a layup to make it 80-78.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Iggy gets a d rebound and drives the length of the floor to make it 82-78.


----------



## Coatesvillain

The Lakers are extremely sloppy with the basketball, and the Sixers are on a run with two breakaway layups.

82-78!


----------



## Rayza

Man just followed this game, does AI know when to STOP taking a shot.
When you are having an off day .. you gotta stop taking the shot. 

AI is just ball hogging IMO when he puts up that much shots and his off.

Iggy is once again having a great game


----------



## Coatesvillain

What's impressed me so far in this game is Iguodala going for his offense, he's taken 11 shots. Not all shots are good shots, but the ones he put up were open, this is good. Defenders stopped honoring him when he was reluctant to shoot.


----------



## Rayza

Seems like Iggy is shutting down Kobe in the fourth again. Can someone confirm this ? ( Watching liveupdate on ESPN )


----------



## RoyWilliams

Rayza said:


> Man just followed this game, does AI know when to STOP taking a shot.
> When you are having an off day .. you gotta stop taking the shot.
> 
> AI is just ball hogging IMO when he puts up that much shots and his off.
> 
> Iggy is once again having a great game


AI doesnt ever stop.

Dalembert with the dunk puts us up 6.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Rayza said:


> Man just followed this game, does AI know when to STOP taking a shot.
> When you are having an off day .. you gotta stop taking the shot.
> 
> AI is just ball hogging IMO when he puts up that much shots and his off.
> 
> Iggy is once again having a great game


I don't think my problem is him taking the shots right now as much as they aren't the smart shots. Not too long ago, he had Chris Mihm on him and instead of driving he went for a jumper that was blocked. I wonder if his injured thumb has him thinking twice about driving.

Now that's ball movement!

Iguodala hits Dalembert who slams home a reverse dunk.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Rayza said:


> Seems like Iggy is shutting down Kobe in the fourth again. Can someone confirm this ? ( Watching liveupdate on ESPN )


Just as you say that he has got the Lakers last five points.

Ai hits the layup and goes to the line for one.

87-83


----------



## Malnutritious

RoyWilliams said:


> Ai hits the jumper to make it 72-71 Lakers.


Thats now what, three made shots?


----------



## Coatesvillain

Rayza said:


> Seems like Iggy is shutting down Kobe in the fourth again. Can someone confirm this ? ( Watching liveupdate on ESPN )


Rayza, you jinxed it. :biggrin: Once you posted that Kobe bursted with five points.

AI with a drive and a foul. And he completes the old fashioned three point play.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Malnutritious said:


> Thats now what, three made shots?


4 of 24 with 13 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Double double watch:

Sammy's one rebound away from a double-double.

Iguodala's two rebounds away from a double-double.

Webber and Iverson already have double doubles.


----------



## RoyWilliams

A jumper from AI makes it 90-85.


----------



## RoyWilliams

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Double double watch:
> 
> Sammy's one rebound away from a double-double.
> 
> Iguodala's two rebounds away from a double-double.
> 
> Webber and Iverson already have double doubles.


Add Sam to the double doubles 11-10.

Korver is two boards and 3 points away as well.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Another Lakers turnover, their 27th of the game. I would like to credit this to the Sixers defense, but the Lakers are just bad at taking care of the ball. If they can, they should draft Deron Williams, they need someone to run the show at point.


----------



## Rayza

RoyWilliams said:


> Just as you say that he has got the Lakers last five points.
> 
> Ai hits the layup and goes to the line for one.
> 
> 87-83



haha .. thanks roywilliams and PP for keeping the guys who cant watch the game updated


----------



## Coatesvillain

I must say, the Sixers have had some of the crispest rotations I've seen all season tonight. And the biggest plus.. no Rodney Rogers!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber with the jumper assist to AI.
92-85 Philly


----------



## Coatesvillain

Webber has found his stroke as well nailing a jumper. Now we're up 92-85. 2:11 left.

I've seen Kobe do some fantastic things in his career, so I don't consider this game over yet.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Bryant gets two fts to make it 92-87.

Philly turns it overs.

LA misses, then IGGGGGYYYY with another crazy oop. 94-87.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Up 84-87 with a min to go. Timeout.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Andre Iguodala just dunked on the entire Lakers organization right there. Damn, he's not doing anything stylish in games but it seems like he's going higher and higher for every alley-oop.


----------



## RoyWilliams

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Andre Iguodala just dunked on the entire Lakers organization right there. Damn, he's not doing anything stylish in games but it seems like he's going higher and higher for every alley-oop.


Hes shooting 7-12, which is easy when you have five dunks, four of them oops.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Add another dunk from Iggy to make it 96-87, before the lakers make it 96-89.

Philly runs the clock out and get the win 96-89 with the crowd booing.


----------



## Coatesvillain

We are now the seventh seed in the East, and 2.5 games behind the Celtics for the third seed in the East.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

u know iverson is the best whenhe has his worst game of the season n ends up with 20 and 15 assists


----------



## Rayza

mellow-dramatik said:


> u know iverson is the best whenhe has his worst game of the season n ends up with 20 and 15 assists


How do you think Philly will go if AI turns into more of a past first shoot second pg ? (even though I cant never imagine that happening)


----------



## Coatesvillain

What's the most surprising thing about this game, is how well players like Marc Jackson played. Iverson and Webber both struggled mightily from the field, but our other players picked up the slack, of the other players only Kyle Korver didn't hit at least 50% from the field.

We went eight deep tonight, but now the Sixers have to play the Kings tomorrow night, it'll be interesting to see how and who the Sixers play on the second night of a back to back.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

i dunno about that


----------



## Coatesvillain

Rayza said:


> How do you think Philly will go if AI turns into more of a past first shoot second pg ? (even though I cant never imagine that happening)


I don't think anyone wants that to happen, what I'd like to see is Iverson to become a more effecient scorer. What's frustrating at times about him, is that he's not a bad shooter at all, what hurts him is his shot selection.


----------



## Coatesvillain

mellow-dramatik said:


> u know iverson is the best whenhe has his worst game of the season n ends up with 20 and 15 assists


The stat sheet doesn't tell the whole tale, I think Iverson played a solid overall game, he was great at getting the assisted baskets, but overall he didn't play as well as the numbers would dictate.


----------



## SixersFan

Ugly win, but its hard to argue with the results.

Tomorrows game is going to be even tougher.


----------



## Coatesvillain

SixersFan said:


> Ugly win, but its hard to argue with the results.
> 
> Tomorrows game is going to be even tougher.


Tomorrow's game will get enough tougher, especially when you consider Rodney Rogers will be playing.


----------



## SixersFan

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Tomorrow's game will get enough tougher, especially when you consider Rodney Rogers will be playing.



Maybe they had him on the treadmill in the lockerroom during this game to help drop some weight before tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Kunlun

Nice win! First time over .500 since November.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> LOS ANGELES -- Allen Iverson couldn't believe how poorly he was playing Sunday.
> 
> In the end, though, he was good enough.
> 
> Iverson scored 13 of his 20 points in the fourth quarter and tied his career high with 15 assists, and the Philadelphia 76ers overcame a horrendous shooting performance by the NBA's leading scorer to beat the Los Angeles Lakers 96-89.
> 
> Iverson, who entered shooting 42.1 percent and averaging 30.5 points, shot 2-for-20 in the first three quarters and 5-of-28 overall along with 10-of-14 from the foul line.
> 
> He also had four steals and committed four turnovers.
> 
> "It's a game that I want to forget, but it's a game I'll probably remember for the rest of my life because it was one of the worst games I've ever played," Iverson said. "But I'm happy because we got the win. That's what makes it so easy to take. I'm as happy as I can be right now."
> 
> Iverson was surprised to learn he had tied his career high in assists.
> 
> "I'm glad I did something right in that game," he said. "I'm happy I had the assists that I had and obviously my teammates did a great job of finishing plays. I knew that whole game -- 48 minutes -- I had to do something our there right. As far as the offensive effort that I had, I did everything 99 percent wrong. And the assists were just that 1 percent I had right."
> 
> The win was the third straight for the 76ers (35-34), who raised their record above .500 for the first time since they were 4-3. And it lifted them into a tie for seventh with Indiana in the Eastern Conference -- three games ahead of ninth-place Orlando.
> 
> Andre Iguodala added 18 points and nine rebounds, Chris Webber had 14 points and 14 rebounds, Marc Jackson also scored 14 points, and Samuel Dalembert had 11 points and 10 rebounds for the 76ers.


LINK


----------



## Sliccat

> I don't think anyone wants that to happen, what I'd like to see is Iverson to become a more effecient scorer. What's frustrating at times about him, is that he's not a bad shooter at all, what hurts him is his shot selection.


No, what hurts him is that he never knows when he's cold. He can make any shot on the court, but there are games where he goes 5-25 or so, and they make him look worse than he is. The broken thumb might have something to do with it, too.

If they can win at least one more of the next three games, and boston keeps struggling, they can make a run at third again, which would be great. And I think they can win at least two.


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> No, what hurts him is that he never knows when he's cold. He can make any shot on the court, but there are games where he goes 5-25 or so, and they make him look worse than he is. The broken thumb might have something to do with it, too.


I think it's a combination of the two, because shot selection is definitely a problem he struggles with at times. 

With the thumb, I think that has him reluctant to drive, in the Toronto game he made a drive ran into three guys in the paint and reinjured it. He's a tough guy, but when that happened, the team had to call timeout because he couldn't even stand up.


----------

